# Button Polip Fraging?



## Mikeman410 (Jun 11, 2008)

Is it a good idea to frag brown button polip coral. I just bought a huge piece that i got a deal on, and it seems a little large for my tank. I was thinking cutting it down a little but im afraid it would die.I thought about selling the frags. Im not sure how to frag these guys though.


----------



## atlantic reefer (Jun 26, 2008)

It's ok to frag button polyps. I would do this in a separate tank if possible and where gloves when doing so. To frag them you should be able to pull up an edge and then use a sharp razor blade to separate from the rest of the group.

I hope this helps


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Agree with atlantic reefer in all regards!


----------

